# Found Adult pigeon with injured wing



## Celeste123 (Aug 13, 2007)

Three nights ago my dog found a fully adult pigeon of normal markings, sitting by the road not moving. He didn't run away from me when I picked him up and I figured he was clipped by a car because he was quite out of it mentally. Took him in and gave him all the essentials, and from what I can tell his left wing is injured somewhere high up in the shoulder area. (I just now finnished an internship with an avian rahab. center so Im pretty good with anatomy and location of injuries now.) Only problem is, this is a pigeon. An invasive "pest" of a bird, and the avian center doesnt work with game birds or invasive species, and niether do the vets here (called and asked). If I take him there he will get fed to the resident Peregrine Falcon for sure. So, I don't want anything neglectful or bad to happen to the little guy, I just really don't have anywhere I can take him for help. I live in Southern West Virginia, does anyone know of anywhere nearby that would except a pigeon? And if he doesnt heal properly, is there anyone nearby who harbors and keeps pigeons? I wouldn't mind keeping the guy if he needed a home if he can't fly again, but Im in college and I have several pets allready and Im raising an orphaned kitten right at the moment. So any info out there to assist me?

He is eating and drinking in his enclosure, and though he hops away from our advancing hands, he doesn't freak out like most normal minded wild birds should. Is this just because hes a pigeon and so used to living around people? Mind you I've been working with hawks, eagles, and songbirds all summer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU for taking in this injured pigeon!

I am sure others will be along to help! Pigeons make GREAT pets, or if feral, can be released once their injury(s) have healed! There are basic questions asked.

Usually, a heating pad set on low is good to help start the healing process. We also ask what the poop look like. Water, with a pinch of sugar and a pinch of salt also helps.

WELCOME TO PIGEON TALK! Although it's been awhile since you posted, I know our rebabber and advice members will be along. What are you feeding him?

Wishing you all the best with this pij!!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Celeste and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this injured pigeon. Please have a look here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm just in case one of the people listed might be close enough to assist you with this pigeon. 

If you would post the name of the city you are in or a nearby city, there may be a member close enough to lend a hand and/or offer a home to the bird.

Terry


----------



## Celeste123 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, and thanks for your replies! The pigeons poop looks totally normal, and has since he arrived. I am feeding him some wild bird seed including sunflower seeds and corn and peanuts and all kinds of other tid bits. Is there anything else I should feed him? He has been eating and drinking. 
I am in a small town called Athens in WV, near Beckley, Bluefield, and princeton. 
His left wing is drooping slightly and I know there is some pain there. The wing extends normally until quite high into the shoulder, I am almost certain it was a car collision. Besides that setback he is acting like a normal bird, hes got his head on straight again and is acting like a proper wild bird, preening and fighting me when I handle him. I would love to get the guys wing back, but without an xray what else can I do besides keep him safe and hope he sets back normally? Should I wrap it? He isn't moving much and is just relaxing in the carrier, thats why I havent wrapped it.


Oh, I just saw on that rehabber and rescue link a woman named jackie who lives in Blacksburg VA, thats only an hour and a half or so from here...Im going to try to email her...


----------

